# What I love about co- sleeping



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey I thought it might be nice if we all post what we love about co-sleeping! Even if someone else loves the same thing post your favs!

I love love love snuggling up against dd. It is so sweet how she turns on her side to snuggle in against my body









I love it when she wakes up softly talking in the morning. She'll gently pat my face while talking, and opening my eyes to that is the most beautiful thing in the world









I love that we are always together- day and night she is with me









I love how easy sleep is- no fighting to force her to sleep on my schedule, or in another room or bed









I love how lazy bf at night is- just lift and there ya go









What do you guys love


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I love when she falls asleep grabbing onto my nose. I love the way she rolls back and forth between me and DH all night. I love when she wakes up in the night and I can take care of everything without even having to get out from under the blankets. And finally, I love how cute it is when she sleeps with DH, which she does sometimes. Nothing like a man with a baby to melt your heart...


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I love how warm and soft she feels next to me.

I love how I never have to worry if she's safe or comfortable because she's always right by me.

I love waking up to hear her babbling and the huge smile she has when she turns toward me and sees my face.









I love how bedtime is a peaceful relaxing time for us.

I love how she makes the happy, gurgly, "we're nursing to sleep" sounds every night.


----------



## Hollycrand (Apr 26, 2004)

I love hearing dd sigh as she's sleeping.
I love it when she opens her eyes, looks around, sees mama and papa there, smiles, and then closes her eyes again.
I love watching her wake up in the morning as she stretches her arms, purses her lips, and rubs her eyes.
I love it when she wakes up and gives her papa a big kiss in the morning.
AND....
I especially love the fact that SHE tells ME when she wants to go to bed (dd is 20 mo) and eagerly scrables into bed (sometimes even before changing into pjs).


----------



## Melsie (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice to see this thread after being up for an hour last night.









I love feeling DD's wispy hair in my face.
I love when she gets up first (always- especially on the weekends) and hands me my glasses.
I love when she is nursing to sleep and then sits up and gives me a milky wet kiss right on the lips and then lays back down.

I don't love the fact that my DH is a tired, worn-out graduate student who is such a light sleeper that my DD keeps him awake and so he sleeps on the couch 90% of the time.


----------



## bunsmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melsie*
I don't love the fact that my DH is a tired, worn-out graduate student who is such a light sleeper that my DD keeps him awake and so he sleeps on the couch 90% of the time.

Hey so is my DH and he sleeps on the couch during the week and with us on the weekends, that works for us.

I LOVE seeing her smile first thing in the morning.

I LOVE hearing her breathe at night.

I LOVE not having to get up and feed her in the middle of the night.

I LOVE not having to try and force her to sleep in a crib or by herself.

I LOVE watching DD wake up, stretch and then the big smile.


----------



## BabyHoosier (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm mom to an 18 month old.

I love when she's asleep, but stirring, and says "Mommy. Nurse."

I love when she snuggles up to me and sighs contentedly.

I love when she sleeps with utter and total abandon, spreading her arms and legs out all over the bed.

I love her sleepy face in the morning.


----------



## milkymama1104 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cuddly, snuggly, smells good, milk breath, "morning mama"....Need I say more?


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I love it when my baby snuggles up against me at night, even after I've moved away

I love falling asleep nursing

I love waking up to a smiley baby

I love watching her little tummy rise and fall with every breath

I love falling asleep with her in my arms


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, and I love milk breath too!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I love it when I open my eyes and she's looking at my face, like she's been waiting for me to wake up, and gives me a wide-open-mouthed, no-toothed grin.

What a way to start the morning!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I love the new development of one of Orion's last morning wakings before we're up for the day that he wakes, cries for me, and then I pick him up and snuggle him in my arms and he just falls back to sleep. Right with his little face next to mine.







Its also awesome when he pees through his diaper and pjs and I have to strip him, put a new diaper on and then snuggle his cold little body against mine and feel him physically 'aaahhhhh' snuggle against my warmth and go to sleep (well the changing when he just WANTS TO SLEEP sucks a LOT, but the aftermath cuddling is great







).

Its so great because I've always lamented the fact that my breasts aren't at my neck level (although that would look terribly ODD!







: ), because when he nurses I can't smell his hair or kiss his forehead very easily.

I also adore the bitty snores and sighs.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I love everything about it. I can't imagine putting him in a crib in another room.


----------



## Qerratsmom (Sep 22, 2004)

I love when DS says "Mommy I want to look at your face while I go to sleep" and puts his face inches from mine and just looks at me smiling until his eyes slowly close.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I love that I feel like the most amazing mother in the world- that with a touch I can soothe my precious baby. That I am trusted and loved and have everything that he needs right there.

Jessica


----------



## pickle it (May 16, 2004)

When my DD was about 18 months old, she woke around 2 am, turned over and snuggled into my neck, and sighed, "Mom, I looooove you." It was the first time she ever said that. I think I laid there grinning for an hour. She just turned 3 and I still wake to her beautiful smile every morning.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I love the smell of his skin
I love his gentle touch
I love the fact that I meet his needs so easily.. by being next to him and nursing him
I love how he snuggles up against me or dh and has to have at least one part of his body touching mine at the same time (most of the time foot)
I love how he just started sleeping on his pillow and watching him sleep
I love waking up with him right next to me, smiling at me as if he's thanking me for another peaceful, restful sleep thanks to being close to me and his mum-mums


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

I am a momma of 2 boys - co-sleeping with one at this point.
I love how he fits in the curve of my arm.
I love how the bed is our little island of safety and quiet.
I love snuggly Saturday mornings when big brother comes in for a family snuggle (I wish he would still co-sleep full time but he likes his space and his 'car sheets').
I love the toothless grins in the early morning light and then falling back asleep together.


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

i love that the first thing dd does in the morning, as soon as she wakes up, is look at me and smile.

i love when she reaches for dh and pulls on his eyebrows.

i love seeing her beautiful little face, eyes closed and lips still nursing even though she's already slipped off the boob.

i love hearing her little whimpering during the night, when she's rooting for the boobie, eyes closed and mouth open.

i love curving my hand around her soft little back and snuggling her close while we sleep.

i love the way she hogs 2/3 of the bed even though she is less than 10% our weight.

i love hearing her first words every morning ("da").

i LOVE that we start and end every day TOGETHER, AS A FAMILY


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

I love watching my little angel sleep, so peacefully.
I love hearing her little baby sighes.
I most especially love when she laughs in her sleep.
My favorite is the big smile she gives me when we first wake up and make eye contact.


----------



## mama2zoe (Dec 2, 2004)

I love how dd goes to sleep happily with no crying.
I love that she isn't all alone during the night, but safe and sound with us.
I love that I can hear her breathing.
I love pulling her back under the blankets to snuggle after she's moved to the top of the bed and come uncovered. She just sighs with happiness at how warm she suddenly is.
I love how she kicks her little legs up on top of mine when she settles in to nurse.
I love how she twirls my hair while she nurses to sleep.
I love when she snuggles up to dh.
I love that I don't have to get out of bed to tend to her.

I LOVE co-sleeping!


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

Amelia is 19 weeks today. I LOVE when her eyes are closed and she lunges her wide-open mouth forward in the middle of the night, just hoping she will hit the target.

I love holding her butt so she is tight against me. I love falling asleep together and waking three hours later to see that neither of us have moved an inch. I love when she flutters open her eyes in the morning. The first hour of the new day, when she is so well rested, is just the best. All smiles. I love when she looks up and gets fixated on the ceiling fan. I love when she wipes the sleepies from her eyes. I love, love, love, love co-sleeping. I cannot believe how joyful it is, and how well rested I am every night.

Two things I don't like so much, but that I don't think will put a damper on this thread: I don't like knowing that her ear may be bent beneath her, and trying to lift her head to unbend it, which is always a bit awkward. I also don't like how sweaty she can get beneath her head. When I go to switch sides, I always sleep in the sweaty spot. Better me than her -- because I love her so much!!!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I LOVE how my dd puts her arms tight around my neck and snuggles her face close to mine to fall asleep.

I LOVE how she can wake up, pull up my nightie, and nurse til she is content.

I LOVE how I read stories to her before we fall asleep, and when she starts to get tired she snuggles down to nurse while tossing the book over the edge of the bed as if to say,"Enough reading!" :LOL

I LOVE hearing her babble as she's falling asleep. Trying on new words that I might not otherwise get a chance to hear. She runs through everyone in the family,"Mama, Dada, Sissy, baby, kitty.." etc..

I LOVE waking up to her face close to mine as she watches me. She kisses me over and over until I have no choice but to giggle and wake up.









I LOVE being able to snuggle in her hair whenever I want to.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I love waking up with DS first thing in the morning. He opens his eyes, looks at me, smiles, points to my nose, and says "da!".


----------



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizabird*
I love waking up with DS first thing in the morning. He opens his eyes, looks at me, smiles, points to my nose, and says "da!".

LOL, this is almost exactly what dd does .. she say's 'dat' and pokes me in the eye!

I love that dd is only peacful in bed if I"m in there
I love that I can tell right away if she's not well, like when she vomitted without a sound [something I most likely would NOT have heard in a monitor] and I was able to sit her up before she choked.
I loved when she wakes up before me and crawls all over the bed, then lays her head back down on my chest and rests
I love that it's so easy to give her 'nana' while sleeping with her

I love it all, I don't think I've ever said it's not working for us

--Angela


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

Ah such great replies!!!! I



































co-sleeping!


----------



## loveharps (Mar 16, 2005)

I love not having any issues with bedtime.

I love being able to stay in bed all night, even when my ds wakes up.

I love hearing in the night 'Mum, share pillow?'

I love hearing my ds mumbled sleep talking 'mumblemumblemumbleBURGER'

I love cuddles when we wake up in the morning.

I love only having one bed to make.


----------



## mama*peanut (Apr 29, 2004)

I love not having to get out of bed in the middle of the night.
I love curling up with dd when I fall asleep.
I love hearing "Mommy, milk?" in the middle of the night.
I love waking up to her smiling up at me every morning.
I love not having to rush out of bed.
I love morning hugs.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

This exchange that I had with my ds the other day pretty much sums it up:

We were lying in bed in the morning after just waking up (dh was gone), just soaking in the rays of sunshine. My ds reached out his hand and squeezed my hand, and said, "I love my mommy!" I said, "I love my Dallin!" To which he replied, "I love my mommy veeerrrryyyy much!"

I feel like some of our sweetest moments happen first thing in the morning or at night while I'm laying down getting him to sleep. Sometimes at night I"ll rock him for awhile before we lay down, and it's the most precious thing in the world to me. I feel so bad for all those CIO parents who don't get to rock their big toddlers to sleep at night!


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I love hearing him giggle in his sleep.
I love being there to chase away mean dreams by rubbing his back.
I love seeing his blonde fluffy head in the early morning light.
I love the delicate lavendar scent of his skin as he cuddles up to me.
I love the way we get glued together on warm nights.
I love seeing him cuddled up with my husband, both snoring away contentedly.
I love how he reaches out to touch me while half asleep, only to go back to sleep when he is reassured that I'm there.
I even love how he kicks me, even with those sharp little toenails.


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveharps*
I love only having one bed to make.

:LOL how come you never make it then sis??

Hey datura whats up with your user name datura is a rather hallucanagenic plant in my country!









What i love about co-sleeping:
the little hand that reaches out for me,
not having to get out of bed staight away in the morning,
how easy it is when we stay over at other places.


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

whoops sorry datura just realised you are from my country!!!! where are you habitating??


----------



## lamamadelillian (Jan 8, 2005)

The more I am close to her, the more I love her. Because I work during the day I can reconnect to her at night. By Friday, I am "hungry" for physical contact with her.

She knows I am always there so nighttime is not a scary time.

Her breathing, her kisses, her jokes, her confidences, her warmth...
These are the things that fill my life with joy and most of them happen at night.

Then one night, at 20 months, she picked up her lambskin and dragged it to the little bed I have jammed between the big bed and the wall, saying "Sleep over here." She never returned to the big bed. She still nurses during the night but insists on sleeping alone in her own bed. I miss her! And I am glad she has the confidence to sleep alone, Attachment Parenting has given her strength. But I miss her.


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

This is such a great thread! I've read it a few times while pumping - it helps my milk let down!

Those CIO families are missing out on the best thing ever!

Since I'm here, I'll add something to the list:

I love when she grabs my finger while nursing and starts "winding up" my arm.

I love it when she misses the boob and trys to nurse the mattress. That doesn't last for long!

Such joy!


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

I love how I can reconnect with her after a busy day.
I love how she rolls over and holds onto me when she has a bad dream.
I love how much more she sleeps when she is in bed with me.
I love not having to fight to get her to bed at night.
I love to wake up and have her be the first person I see.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I love how I'm right there for him to nurse, pat him so he doesn't have to cry to get my attention

I love how last month when he had a 104.6 fever in the middle of the night I knew it far before he would have woken me up in another room

I love how he crawls to the edge of the bed and looks for the dog saying "doh"

I love the occasional night when he's got more energy than me, so I just lie quietly while he crawls all over me until he falls asleep

I love it when he gives me a little rub just like when I rub his back


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the middle of the night feedings. They are the best. It's so quiet and it's just me and her together awake. She eats, smiles, snuggles up, and then goes back to sleep. No waking to her crying for me in another room, no pulling myself out of bed to go get her, no walking barefoot on the cold floor, no saving a teary eyed sugar from her cage, no having to get back up and put her back in her cage and leave her all by herself while I get to go back to my husband. No, none of that. Just unconditional love and snuggles only brought by co-sleeping.


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh we had the sweetest moment this morning. I got up to take my shower and when I got out I looked over to the bed. My husband had his arms around my son and they were just all cuddled up and sleeping. Soooo sweet. During the night, I get most of the cuddling, so it was so nice to see hubby getting some.


----------



## guylersmom (Jul 2, 2004)

I love the sleepy grins he gives while nursing to sleep and the big smiles when he bops me on the head to wake me in the morning.

Lydia


----------



## Bufomander (Feb 6, 2005)

i do love co-sleeping! it's good to remember that, to hear from other people who value it, and to just know how great a decision we've made. this morning when i left the bed, my dd was on the far side of the bed, where i had previously been. when i came back up, she was snug against my husband and neither of them had woken. i had to take a picture!

i love how secure she feels being between us.
i love when she looks from one to the other of us again and again before dropping off to sleep.
i love her touch and i love how she sprawls in just the right way to be able to touch both her parents at the same time, even in sleep.
i love how co-sleeping gives us an opportunity to both look at our daughter at the same time and realize how much we love her and how wonderful she is.
i love that, even if we've had a busy day where i've not has as much one-on-one time with fiona as she deserves, i know that i can be at her side during the night.


----------



## BrandyX3 (Dec 9, 2004)

I love the closeness dd and I have. I love when I look down and her eyes are closed and she is moving her mouth like she is eating, but there isn't anything in there.







I love it when she wakes up, I can look at her sweet face and she gives me the biggest smile. I love it that I am the first person she sees in the morning and the last person she sees at night. I love snuggling up against her and I love when she is rooting for me in the middle of the night while she is still asleep.


----------



## TurtleMom (Oct 6, 2004)

BrandyX3, love the quote. We used it for our birth announcements and at the time I had no idea how perfectly true it is!

I love that she is so comfortable and confident, with no doubts that we will be there for her. I love her smell and the taste of her skin. I love to feel her little hands with their long fingers stroking me as we nurse. I love to see her lying next to her dad with his arm around her.

On the most selfish note, I love that I get to bed earlier because I have the excuse that I fell asleep while putting her to bed.









Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

Snuggling with my sweet smelling baby boy at the only time he holds still long enough for me to get a GOOD cuddle in...

Feeling like we reconnect for a good solid 8 hours or so, even though I have to work FT OH.

Knowing my boys are safe, even in the middle of the night.


----------



## AesSedai (Jul 17, 2004)

.


----------



## orinsmama (Aug 10, 2004)

. . . yes, even if ds has an accident in the night, I am right there to change his clothes and comfort him!

I have had a co-sleeping discussion with a good friend of mine recently (who does not share my AP style of parenting). So I really appreciate this thread right now!

Co-sleeping allows not only convenience for the care of our precious babies, but the opportunity for the maximum amount of love!
I loved nursing in the night.
I love how easy night potty use/training was.
I love being able to see/hear/feel how he is when he is sick.
I love his good night hugs and kisses.
I love the warmth of snuggling.
I love hearing him say "can I snuggle up against you?" and "good mornin', mama."
I love the smell of his hair.
I love his hot little feet.
I love how he lays diagonal in the bed so he touches both me and dh.
I love seeing him rub dh on the arm as we wake in the morning.
I love how he knows I am there when he needs comfort and love!


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

bumping.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Some of these have probably already been said-

I love how he sleeps on his side curled up against me
I love when he wakes up babbeling and laughing then gets up and babbles in DH's ear to wake him up
I love how I don't have to do anything other than roll over to take care of him in the morning.
I love how he rolls over at night just knowing I'm right there with 'booby' to help him go back to sleep
I love his little 'sucking' motion he does in his sleep
I love that he is so close and I never have to worry about him.
I love hearing him breathe in his sleep.


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

My heart just soars when I read this thread.









It is so awesome to know that others are enjoying this experience as much as we are.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

This thread still makes my heart go pitter pat









thanks for the bump!


----------



## CariS (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank you Rainbow Brite for suggesting this! What a beautiful idea. Thank you moms for spreading the love and reminding us of the importance of our efforts. It is these moments we will miss and cherish the most.

My 6 month old daughter is up a LOT lately (I think in part because she's hitting her first big mile stone - sitting up). It's been a hard couple of weeks. So thank you all for sharing!

I love to listen to her breath.
I love how angelic she looks when she asleep.
I love to watch her sleep. It takes ALL of my effort not to shmush her and wake her up.
I love to watch her wake up.

Delicious babies!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I love co-sleeping with 11 m/o DH...

I love looking down at his downy head
His eyes shut, body curled against mine

I love how he can nurse to his contentment all night
Or not--whichever he choses

I love the feel of him cuddled next to me
His smell, the warmth of his breath
And his little, soft hands that stroke my arm and stomach

I love how he laughs when he pushes my nipples
I love the sound of his gulping huge mouthfuls of my milk

I love how he crawls all over DH in the morning, babbling in his ear to wake him

I love our baby boy









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

I love...
when she props her leg(s) on me sometimes an arm too
to put my face in her hair and breathe
the fact that she is against me all night, as close as we can get to still being 2 people connected in one body
she often sleeps w/ the ninny in her mouth and when the milk comes in while she is sleeping, she automatically starts swallowing and sucking
in the morning she wakes up and stretches her tiny arms that barely rise above her big head and her little legs stretch together, they just look so cute
oh and the sucking she does even when there is nothing in her mouth


----------

